
Young women are asking for (and getting) more pay than men - crystalmeph
http://money.cnn.com/2016/04/12/pf/gender-pay-gap/index.html
======
crystalmeph
TL;DR Overall women are still paid less than men, but recent college grads are
actually getting more than their male counterparts, at least in some fields.

Hopefully this is the beginning of a continued movement towards overall pay
equality.

It seems a big factor was when women were simply willing to actually ask for
what they're worth. I thought that was interesting in light of Reddit (and a
few other companies?) getting rid of negotiated salaries precisely because
they felt women didn't tend to negotiate as hard as men.

~~~
lettergram
> It seems a big factor was when women were simply willing to actually ask for
> what they're worth

Women and men generally are paid equally based on experience, ability to
complete work, etc. The problem, if you would call it that, is that women are
_way_ more likely to take off work to take care of children, etc. Which then
causes a pay inequality (again, if you call it that).

